# Lake Milton bass?



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm heading to Lake Milton this weekend for some bass, does anyone have any suggestions? Where to start? What to throw? Anything would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

hula poppers


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

They were on fire up in the river on DT-10's? Remember? Of course I can't count on you to give a working man some help---can I? Did you get the mail I sent you?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i know the walleye are biting pretty good


----------

